# Rabbits chewed on my Virtual Dynamics Judge power cable



## Patrick82




----------



## Patrick82




----------



## Patrick82




----------



## Patrick82

+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._


----------



## Sasahara

Patrick is back and with another quality thread! Yes yes yes!!! Rough go about the cable, what are you going to do?

 Edit- The V.D cable doesn't look chewed, just pulled out of place. =[ The others have definitely been eaten though.


----------



## logwed

HE'S BACK!!!!


----------



## crapback

I have to agree with Sasahara. It looks more like the sleeving came out of the ferrite core on your judge Patrick. There are no toothmarks evident on the side of the core and the techflex looks frayed evenly, just like it was cut. If my eyes aren't fooling me, you can still see where they melted the sleeving after they cut it. Maybe it's just me, but for $25,000, I'd expect to see some exposed conductor there.


----------



## El_Doug

those ****ing rabbits!


----------



## cheemo

Ouch, not only for your power cable but I think your bunnies are gunna have a serious bout of constipation with all the wire and plastic casing they snacked on. Good luck.


----------



## Lil' Knight

I love Patrick.


----------



## Jon L

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## mesasone

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jon L* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Who Framed Roger Rabbit?_

 

Patrick82 was chewing the Virtual Dynamics Judge power cable?


----------



## vcoheda

these are the best threads on head-fi!


----------



## rosgr63

This is really sad!

 I think the makers should despatch a service engineer asap for a full report.

 BTW can I see a $5 blue 4 socket extension for the cable?


----------



## johnwmclean

I found this one eyeing off my system.


----------



## wink

Time to break out the ferrets............... They just love rabbits.


----------



## googleborg

i've heard of this patrick fellow and i must say his little insanely big powercable saga is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 are virtual dynamics even real/he made the cable himself as a kind of prop in some hilarious online drama thing ?


----------



## TheAttorney

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *googleborg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_are virtual dynamics even real/he made the cable himself as a kind of prop in some hilarious online drama thing ?_

 

Everything Patrick does is real. However, after you've followed a few of his threads, you may well question if you yourself are real, or whether you are just a figment of your own imagination.


----------



## fhuang

rabbits rule!


----------



## Eagle Eye

I'm just surprised he hasn't made rabbit stew yet! LOL


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *googleborg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i've heard of this patrick fellow and i must say his little insanely big powercable saga is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are virtual dynamics even real/he made the cable himself as a kind of prop in some hilarious online drama thing ?_

 

Patrick is very real, and the cable is over $25,000.

 After carefully watching the video over 100 times I thing the gf chewed the cable not the rabbits!
 Be careful Patrick She'll chew again, and who knows what this time.

 BTW Patrick have you ever tried the Valhalla speaker cables?
 I've read in another post they sounded bad.


----------



## Happy Camper

The only good rabbit is fried. Patrick, whip out your backup Judge.


----------



## Lazarus Short

I suppose one of us should have warned Patrick that rodents and rabbits like to chew live wires. My ex-wife's hamster chewed up a fifty dollar set of speaker cables, so it was not so bad when I saw her dog wolf down the said hamster. I can only think of how upset Pat was at seeing his chewed cable, given the 500X price differential.


----------



## IPodPJ

+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._ 



+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._ 



+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._ 



 But this sums it up best:


+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rosgr63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW Patrick have you ever tried the Valhalla speaker cables?
 I've read in another post they sounded bad._

 

I have not tried Valhalla speaker cables. I have only tried Valhalla analog interconnects, Valhalla digital AES/EBU interconnect, Valhalla power cables, Valhalla power cable as interconnects and headphone cable.


----------



## vcoheda

i wish i had patrick's moxy - to buy a $2000+ nordost IC and slice it up to use as a headphone cable.


----------



## KingStyles

25000 dollers and it doesnt come with a coating of rabbit repelant. Wow, who designed that cord.


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lazarus Short* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I suppose one of us should have warned Patrick that rodents and rabbits like to chew live wires. My ex-wife's hamster chewed up a fifty dollar set of speaker cables, so it was not so bad when I saw her dog wolf down the said hamster. I can only think of how upset Pat was at seeing his chewed cable, given the 500X price differential. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So what dog should Patrick get for protection from the rabbits?


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KingStyles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_25000 dollers and it doesnt come with a coating of rabbit repelant. Wow, who designed that cord._

 

No, more like 25,000 dollars and Patrick doesn't have enough sense not to let the rabbits out and play around his cords.


----------



## fenixdown110

Patrick back from the dead!


----------



## Lazarus Short

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rosgr63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So what dog should Patrick get for protection from the rabbits?_

 

Dogs are known to chew cables too.


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lazarus Short* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dogs are known to chew cables too._

 

And hopefully gfs too!


----------



## r_aquarii

i hope the rabbit is alright...


----------



## scootermafia

No matter how many years older I get, that giant rabbit never ceases to terrify me. It could nibble all the flesh off of your bones in minutes. 

 Tough break Pat, but how do we know it wasn't just you that nibbled the cables?


----------



## music_man

patrick, this does not look any different than what you do to cables yourself! lol.
 you should have known a rabbit would do this. bunnies teeth are like magnets to wire!

 i have a bunny that is completely housebroken. both potty and chewing. she does not live in a cage. she uses the cats litter boxes. get this, her best friend is a 9 foot python! that is even crazier than patrick's posts i bet!

 music_man


----------



## ford2

For anyone wanting to know about the cable to end all cables:;http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f113/v...rrived-412260/


----------



## music_man

look on the bright side patrick! you can probably build a new one yourself for less than $1,000. i don't know though that is a lot of power cable right there!

 and i thought i had some snazzy cables lol. came in a crate,eh?

 i suppose you do not plug that into a power conditioner?

 music_man


----------



## Seamaster

Nice to see you back Patrick. I will take care your rabbit if you don't want it.

 Last year my wife took me to this restaurant (in China). She ordered rosated rabbit head/face. The head was sawed in half in the middle, so my wife and I had half each. There was eye ball, tongue, brain, and everthing. The best part was the cheek, very tender. To be honest, it was one of the best meat.


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_look on the bright side patrick! you can probably build a new one yourself for less than $1,000. i don't know though that is a lot of power cable right there!

 and i thought i had some snazzy cables lol. came in a crate,eh?

 i suppose you do not plug that into a power conditioner?

 music_man_

 

Patrick uses a blue 4 socket Schuko extension ($5) connected directly to the Power Station. Sweden has very clean power no need for a conditioner.
 You can see the extention in the photos.


----------



## music_man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seamaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice to see you back Patrick. I will take care your rabbit if you don't want it.

 Last year my wife took me to this restaurant (in China). She ordered rosated rabbit head/face. The head was sawed in half in the middle, so my wife and I had half each. There was eye ball, tongue, brain, and everthing. The best part was the cheek, very tender. To be honest, it was one of the best meat._

 


 someone please delete this! my quote as well. i find this very offensive! i know it is probably true but this is a family forum.

 music_man


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_someone please delete this! my quote as well. i find this very offensive! i know it is probably true but this is a family forum.

 music_man_

 

This is a family forum? Do 5 year olds frequent the site as well? If so, then some of Patrick's topics wouldn't be allowed. Oh yeah... the ban.


----------



## music_man

maybe not five but possibly 10 or 12. i used the wrong term anyways "family". i meant this is for general audiences. i am not really offended by that it is just nasty to me. i have seen and heard worse stuff, trust me.

 if patrick is banned how is he here? lol. in the original judge thread seeing him naked did not give me a warm fuzzy feeling either. i am not a prude, but come on use a little taste.

 nikongod does not bother me. it was once as far as i know. patricks posts go south as soon as he hits the "post" button!

 music_man


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i wish i had patrick's moxy - to buy a $2000+ nordost IC and slice it up to use as a headphone cable._

 

I slice up Valhalla cables for breakfast, then I do my daily tweaking. I would like to slice up Judge power cable too but it's so heavy and stiff. It took 3 hours just to plug it in.


+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._


----------



## krmathis

Electrocution is the way to go...


----------



## DarKu

bad, BAD, BAAAAAD rabbits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Eat them for breakfast for that


----------



## Seamaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Electrocution is the way to go...





_

 

What is that "pillow" for? For people have Hemorrhoids?


----------



## Seamaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i know it is probably true 
 music_man_

 

Too bad it was ture story. I was in shock too when I had my plate. My wife on the other hand, she did not even blink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I better not cheat on her, ever......


----------



## rosgr63

Patrick I would take off you all your scrap ERS paper provided you wrap your gf and rabbits in it and then send it over.
 I'll pay the postage, feed them well and look after them I promise.


----------



## Seamaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rosgr63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick I would take off you all your scrap ERS paper provided you wrap your gf and rabbits in it and then send it over.
 I'll pay the postage, feed them well and look after them I promise._

 

Of course at Audiophile (rabbit) Purgatory


----------



## CrazyRay

It looks like Patrick is finally banned forever!


----------



## ford2

Quote: 





crazyray said:


> It looks like Patrick is finally banned forever!


 


 Head-Fi's loss.


----------



## haloxt

I was looking at patrick's new website selling his supplements, and came upon his billiards videos. I will be buying his book just because of his awesomeness  if anyone ever starts a petition to bring back patrick I would sign.
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOccSaym3z0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Head Injury

Quote: 





haloxt said:


> I was looking at patrick's new website selling his supplements, and came upon his billiards videos. I will be buying his book just because of his awesomeness  if anyone ever starts a petition to bring back patrick I would sign.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOccSaym3z0&feature=player_embedded


 

 Dude must eat through chalk like he does Judge cables.


----------



## leeperry

haloxt said:


> if anyone ever starts a petition to bring back patrick I would sign.


   
  it's your idea, create a thread, I'll sign..and so will many other ppl. everyone should be allowed to have a second chance IMVHO.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I'd sign it is well, I always enjoyed Patrick's crazy threads


----------



## haloxt

I heard he kept doing it even after being told to stop however, so he has had multiple chances to stop but kept advertising his supplements. I won't make a thread petitioning to have him back, admins should be free to do as they want, would support it just for laughs though .


----------



## leeperry

he could sign as MOT, and if his pills do work as reported it'd be a win-win for everybody


----------

